# Twisted Fairy Tale theme - non-gorry, costume idea?



## calimom (Sep 18, 2013)

Hosting a 'Twisted Fairy Tales' Halloween Party this year....been surfing through all of the great ideas on this forum for this theme - decor, food, activities, etc. 
Still looking for 2 specific party items:
1. costume idea for me and my hubby.....would prefer a non-gorry, non-bloody costume idea - yet with that 'twisted' fairy tale idea. Any suggestions or ideas are appreciated! 
2. scavenger hunt activity = to play through the night, in the decor, food, etc. placing clues as they go, riddles, etc. Something to keep people looking around, but not spending TONS of time on it. a little here, a little there. 

THANKS


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

dead alice and cheshire cat?
dried up mushrooms
dead tweedle dum and dee


----------



## seattlerags (Aug 15, 2013)

zombie Cinderella and prince charming?


----------



## ladymermaid (Sep 19, 2013)

These twisted princesses might give you some ideas: http://jeftoon01.deviantart.com/gallery/11344500


----------



## badgirl (May 4, 2008)

I have a couple pics of costumes from this party in my albums. My guests came up with some great costumes: Jack/Jill all bandaged up, Sinderella and Pimp Charming, Creepy Raggedy Ann & Andy, etc.


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

We did this theme last year -- we had so much fun! My husband was the Mad Hatter and I was the Cheshire Cat. Some of our guests dressed to the theme, Hansel & Gretel, Little Red Riding Hood and the Woodsman, Little Red Riding Hood and the Big Bad Wolf, Snow White & the Hunstman, Gnomes, Sinderella....

http://i224.photobucket.com/albums/dd208/kimb1023/Famous%20Hollywood%20Monstars/Once%20Upon%20A%20Nightmare/Scary%20Tale%20Characters/DSC_0220.jpg

http://i224.photobucket.com/albums/dd208/kimb1023/Famous%20Hollywood%20Monstars/Once%20Upon%20A%20Nightmare/Scary%20Tale%20Characters/DSC_0192.jpg

http://i224.photobucket.com/albums/dd208/kimb1023/Famous%20Hollywood%20Monstars/Once%20Upon%20A%20Nightmare/Scary%20Tale%20Characters/DSC_0163.jpg

http://i224.photobucket.com/albums/dd208/kimb1023/Famous%20Hollywood%20Monstars/Once%20Upon%20A%20Nightmare/DSC_0497.jpg


----------



## calimom (Sep 18, 2013)

Thanks everyone. I've shared the ideas with my hubby - it's him that I have to decide what to dress up as.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

ladymermaid beat me to the link,  I want to do the Cinderella, its so different.


----------



## calimom (Sep 18, 2013)

yikes! less than 2 weeks until our TWISTED FAIRY TALES Party....and still haven't decided what costume my hubby and I will be for our own party! Been so busy with the decor, menu, etc, ideas......
HELP!
....gonna have to be something more on the simple side now, since won't have much time to shop around for parts of costumes at thrift stores, etc.


----------



## ladymermaid (Sep 19, 2013)

calimom said:


> yikes! less than 2 weeks until our TWISTED FAIRY TALES Party....and still haven't decided what costume my hubby and I will be for our own party! Been so busy with the decor, menu, etc, ideas......
> HELP!
> ....gonna have to be something more on the simple side now, since won't have much time to shop around for parts of costumes at thrift stores, etc.


Snow White and the huntsman might not be too hard, also red-ridding hood and the wolf (especially if its just him in a night gown with tufts of hair on his cheeks). Another easy on is dark Alice and maybe the blood king/red king instead of a queen.


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

The Hansel & Gretal would be funny with you as Hansel and the hubby as Gretal.


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

How about Rumpelstiltskin and Rapunzel? A weird looking troll outfit for the hubby and a damsel in distress with eight feet of hair for you. Of course Rapunzel would have all kinds of things LIVING in her hair but it could be creepy, campy or scary without a drop of gore.


----------

